# New - Possible Thyroid Issues?



## timewaster (Oct 30, 2013)

Long story short, I've felt horrible for some time now. A few years actually. Always having CBCs and TSH and other things checked as well and it always comes back normal. Saw a neuro due to vision issues to rule out multiple sclerosis, which was ruled out. The only thing that has come back abnormal was a slightly low magnesium level, so I've been taking supplements.

Yesterday I started looking at some sites regarding thyroid. I found a long list of symptoms and I have most of them, from a miscarriage earlier this year (testing showed normal male embryo) and hair falling out, to feeling cold and extreme fatigue among many others.

I looked into what should be checked and one site mentioned ferritin. So I went back and looked at my records.

10/06/11 TSH 2.52 mcIntl_uni (0.35-5.50)
10/06/11 Ferritin 17 ng/ml (10-300)
07/17/12 Sed Rate 16 mm/hr (0-15)
05/09/13 TSH 2.65 mcIntl_uni (0.35-5.50)
05/09/13 Magnesium 1.7 mg/dl (1.8-2.4)

I ordered my own lab tests because I was tired of going to doctor after doctor and being brushed off. I ordered the following tests: 
Reverse T3
TSH
free T3
free T4
Antithyroglubulin AB (TgAb)
Thyroid Peroxidase Antibody (TPO)

Should I get my ferritin checked again as well? Anything else I should be checking?

I started taking a multivitamin that has iron 6 days ago. About 45mg. Should I stop taking it if I want to get my serum iron, TIBC, transferrin saturation and ferritin checked? I think I read somewhere in my researching that it was best to be off iron for a week, but since I haven't been taking it long, I wondered if it would matter? I think I would like to get it checked out as well while I'm at it.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes, I believe you would be wise to get your ferritin checked again. It was almost nonexistent on your previous labs.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I would second getting your ferritin level checked again. Most of us like it to be closer to 100 and yours was really low. That can mimic symptoms of thyroid issues, too. Good luck!


----------



## timewaster (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks all! I really appreciate the replies. I'm just dumbfounded that the doctor never even mentioned it!

I'm going to go ahead and have the tests done. Might as well see where I'm at and I don't think I've been taking iron at a high enough dose for long enough to make a difference. I did take it this morning, so I will have the blood drawn tomorrow to give it time to get out of my system.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Good plan. Let us know. You may very well be anemic, and that can mimic many thyroid symptoms.


----------



## timewaster (Oct 30, 2013)

Can the 2.65 TSH be too high? I've read that anything over 2 can mean there is an issue? I guess I will know more once I get the results from the blood work I had done yesterday.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It can be, yes. The tricky thing with thyroid issues is that the ranges given are representative of ranges for the entire population. Just because something is in range doesn't mean its optimal for you.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

timewaster said:


> Thanks all! I really appreciate the replies. I'm just dumbfounded that the doctor never even mentioned it!
> 
> I'm going to go ahead and have the tests done. Might as well see where I'm at and I don't think I've been taking iron at a high enough dose for long enough to make a difference. I did take it this morning, so I will have the blood drawn tomorrow to give it time to get out of my system.


Your TSH is a bit high. Most of us feel best w/TSH @ 1.0 or less and the FREE T3 at about 75% of the range given by your lab.

Glad you are ordering the other tests and will be anxious to see the results and the ranges.

Incidently; low ferritin and low vitamin D is a giveaway to thyroid disease. When a doctor sees this, it would be wise to check the patient's thyroid or for other autoimmune diseases.


----------



## timewaster (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks again. I really think I'm on the right track, finally. I can't tell you how much testing I've been through because the docs keep telling me everything is "normal".

Went ahead and had blood drawn for the iron panel:
serum iron
TIBC
transferrin saturation
ferritin


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

That sounds like a good plan! Unfortunately, many of us have had to become detectives and order our own blood work and do our own tracking. I'm almost as well informed on thyroid issues and levels as my endo at this point!


----------



## timewaster (Oct 30, 2013)

Jenny - I don't doubt it. I had to do the same for my son. He was born with a birth defect of the skull but when I mentioned it to his pedi, I was just blown off. Turns out I was right and he had to have surgery to correct it. I still find it sad that we can't put our trust in doctors though. I guess we are fortunate enough to live in a time where we have information readily accessible and can find answers for ourselves.

Still waiting for results. I emailed them to see if it might be possible for me to get them today, at least the thyroid panel. I'm sure it will be tomorrow or Mon before I get the iron panel results.

ETA: Just heard back and they have not yet received them from the lab, so tomorrow or Monday at the latest. Very curious to see what shows up, if anything.


----------

